# ordre des albums Ipad 2



## vik75 (10 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis "cosmétique" concernant ma liste des album musicaux sur mon ipad 2...

bien que sur le logiciel Itunes mes albums soient classés par artistes/années..ex, j'ai classé par année toute la discographie des beatles..sur l'Ipad 2,lorsque je touche l'onglet album, il s'acharne à me présenter les pochettes par ordre alphabetiques alors que ma bibliothèque Itunes des albums des beatles est correctement bien rangé...

il n' y a lorsque je touche l'onglet artiste puis le nom de l'artiste que l'ipad va m'afficher le bon classement des albums...

une solution ?


----------

